# Is anyone else planning to go to Maui in the next couple of months?



## PamMo (Aug 24, 2021)

We have a family trip set for next month in Nanea and WKORV, but with Governor Ige asking tourists not to come until at least November, I'm thinking of cancelling our vacation. Again. (Sigh...) We're all vaccinated, but I want to be respectful. I also don't want to spend weeks in lockdown.  Is anyone else booked for Sept/Oct? What are you going to do?


----------



## robertk2012 (Aug 24, 2021)

PamMo said:


> We have a family trip set for next month in Nanea and WKORV, but with Governor Ige asking tourists not to come until at least November, I'm thinking of cancelling our vacation. Again. (Sigh...) We're all vaccinated, but I want to be respectful. I also don't want to spend weeks in lockdown. Is anyone else booked for Sept/Oct? What are you going to do?



Going in a couple days…the governor is welcome to reimburse my expenses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K&PFitz (Aug 24, 2021)

We are booked for Kauai for a week and Maui for two weeks starting September 29.  I saw the governor's message, and don't know what to do.  It looks like we would get restricted options that must be used this year, but there's nothing available anywhere we'd want to go.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 24, 2021)

robertk2012 said:


> Going in a couple days…the governor is welcome to reimburse my expenses





K&PFitz said:


> We are booked for Kauai for a week and Maui for two weeks starting September 29.  I saw the governor's message, and don't know what to do.  It looks like we would get restricted options that must be used this year, but there's nothing available anywhere we'd want to go.



I hear you both! I've got a lot of StarOptions tied up in this trip, too.

What I don't get is all the sales on airfares to Hawaii going on right now?


----------



## pharmacistking (Aug 24, 2021)

PamMo said:


> We have a family trip set for next month in Nanea and WKORV, but with Governor Ige asking tourists not to come until at least November, I'm thinking of cancelling our vacation. Again. (Sigh...) We're all vaccinated, but I want to be respectful. I also don't want to spend weeks in lockdown.  Is anyone else booked for Sept/Oct? What are you going to do?




We are going to Big Island on Sept 18th. then Maui at Nanea on the 25th. We have not traveled in almost 2 years except locally. Unless he bans me I'm going. Being Canadian even if we are vaxxed we need a negative Covid tetst to get in so additional measures are not an issue.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2021)

We don't have a trip planned to Maui until March 2022.  My concern with going anywhere at this point in time is, what will be open?  I personally wouldn't want to travel someplace just to find that I couldn't go anywhere.


----------



## 10spro (Aug 24, 2021)

We are booked for WKORV arriving Sep 18. I think it will be "use it or lose it" with our Westin points if we cancel, so we're going. My husband and I are fully vaccinated and don't mind wearing a mask everywhere in public, though with this announcement, I may make an appointment for pre-travel COVID test, just in case. If it was our first time visiting the islands, maybe we would move it to next year, but we don't need to do the tourist-y stuff, just want to enjoy the island vibe, fresh air, ocean surf, etc. Be safe, be patient, be respectful, and enjoy.


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 24, 2021)

Yesterday the Lt. Gov said it would be 2 weeks notice before any restrictions go into effect. However each county mayor could impose their own restrictions such as beach closures. Deja vu for us too. We were here last year for family medical reasons with state wide restrictions. Here now for same reasons, and probable beach and park  closures again. 

Local business groups won't agree to severe restrictions as last year. And the governor has said a lockdown would be the last resort (no pun intended)


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2021)

dsmrp said:


> Yesterday the Lt. Gov said it would be 2 weeks notice before any restrictions go into effect. However each county mayor could impose their own restrictions such as beach closures. Deja vu for us too. We were here last year for family medical reasons with state wide restrictions. Here now for same reasons, and probable beach and park  closures again.
> 
> Local business groups won't agree to severe restrictions as last year. And the governor has said a lockdown would be the last resort (no pun intended)


Beach closures would definitely cause us not to come.  That and restaurant closures as I don't want to eat in the condo every meal every day.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 24, 2021)

We have plans to visit Maui and Oahu starting mid-October. As of today we plan to go, but we will continue to monitor the situation. We have been there many times, so we don’t need to go to touristy places or activities. A lot can happen in the next nine weeks or so. Hopefully it will be for the better.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## PamMo (Aug 24, 2021)

This message of "Do Not Come" puts us in a Catch-22. You're not officially restricted from traveling to Hawaii, so Vistana is holding to the standard cancellation policy. Cancellation fees of $50-75 and 60-day restricted use of StarOptions through December.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 24, 2021)

We are on Oahu, dropping our kiddo at college. We have Maui planned for Dec. In all honesty, this is the most crowded I have ever seen the island. Our friends who live here shared the stats that visitors to Hawaii in the past couple of months were up something like 20% over the all time high of 2019 and that's excluding international visitors. 
If it were me, and I had the option to delay a trip to any island I probably would right now. It is so crowded and it's just not the same vibe as the islands normally are. If the Resort is not working with you to refund credits, I'd reach out to the governor's office and say, I'd like to abide by what you ask, but I lose money - can you help. I'm guessing they'd be more than happy to pressure for a no-loss cancellation on your behalf.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2021)

Under our Marriott Over Lords, Vistana has been much less flexible about bending the rules.  I don't expect them to reinstate the "COVID Cancellation Rules" unless Hawaii actually goes into lock-down, and I don't think it will, because we are going into fall which is traditionally "slow season." That's what my crystal ball says, anyway.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 24, 2021)

I hope your crystal ball is right, Denise! In the Hawaii TUG Forum, @HGVC Lover just wrote:

I do not think the issue is who is spreading the virus. We have been on Hawaii Island for 2 months and were supposed to stay a month longer but are leaving this week mainly because the hospitals on this island are not able to handle routine emergencies because they are full of Covid patients. Their health care system is becoming stressed and they are trying to stop the spread of the Delta variant which is what is causing the rise in cases, not necessarily who. The doctors have announced here if you have a heart attack, are in a serious car accident, or get seriously injured at the beach or in the water that treatment would be very limited based on their ICU levels now on Hawaii Island. Hundreds of traveling nurses starting arriving yesterday in the islands to help with the medical situation and hospitals filling-up.

If nothing is done or nothing changes they are expected to have 3,700 cases a day by mid-October. One of the reasons the Ironman World championship was rescheduled from October of this year until hopefully February 2022. If they decide to close beaches, parks, museums and other things there might not be much for tourists to do here.


----------



## califgal (Aug 24, 2021)

PamMo said:


> We have a family trip set for next month in Nanea and WKORV, but with Governor Ige asking tourists not to come until at least November, I'm thinking of cancelling our vacation. Again. (Sigh...) We're all vaccinated, but I want to be respectful. I also don't want to spend weeks in lockdown.  Is anyone else booked for Sept/Oct? What are you going to do?


We are suppose to arrive  at WKORV Sept 10 for a 2 week stay. I called the resort yesterday to find out how booked they are and they are at capacity during our 2 weeks  We are fully vaccinated and would wear N95 masks on the plane, but after what the governor said today and cases increasing we will cancel. We have no way of using the staroptions by the end of the year so we are stuck with depositing into Interval. Lousy, but not worth risks and worry. Not fair for us to pay the cancellation fee, but small price to pay.


----------



## robertk2012 (Aug 24, 2021)

califgal said:


> We are suppose to arrive at WKORV Sept 10 for a 2 week stay. I called the resort yesterday to find out how booked they are and they are at capacity during our 2 weeks We are fully vaccinated and would wear N95 masks on the plane, but after what the governor said today and cases increasing we will cancel. We have no way of using the staroptions by the end of the year so we are stuck with depositing into Interval. Lousy, but not worth risks and worry. Not fair for us to pay the cancellation fee, but small price to pay.



You can deposit restricted options or depositing the week? Didn’t realize you could do that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2021)

You can't deposit Staroptions, you can deposit the underlying week that you own, as long as it's a complete week, identical to what you own.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 24, 2021)

Whew!!! Thanks for that reminder, Denise. I was thinking I wouldn't even be able to do that if I cancelled last minute. Those high Maui MF's would be a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## SHG (Aug 24, 2021)

PamMo said:


> I hope your crystal ball is right, Denise! In the Hawaii TUG Forum, @HGVC Lover just wrote:
> 
> I do not think the issue is who is spreading the virus. We have been on Hawaii Island for 2 months and were supposed to stay a month longer but are leaving this week mainly because the hospitals on this island are not able to handle routine emergencies because they are full of Covid patients. Their health care system is becoming stressed and they are trying to stop the spread of the Delta variant which is what is causing the rise in cases, not necessarily who. The doctors have announced here if you have a heart attack, are in a serious car accident, or get seriously injured at the beach or in the water that treatment would be very limited based on their ICU levels now on Hawaii Island. Hundreds of traveling nurses starting arriving yesterday in the islands to help with the medical situation and hospitals filling-up.
> 
> If nothing is done or nothing changes they are expected to have 3,700 cases a day by mid-October. One of the reasons the Ironman World championship was rescheduled from October of this year until hopefully February 2022. If they decide to close beaches, parks, museums and other things there might not be much for tourists to do here.


Just to clarify, the Hawaii Covid 19 website shows only ~550 cases per day. I expect you made some kind of typo....


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2021)

Friendly reminder - if you wish to get into an indepth discussion of COVID in Hawaii, please use this thread in the COVID Forum, because we try to keep the other forums conflict free, and just discuss COVID as a travel issue.  Thank you!

*Link to Hawaii COVID Topic in the COVID Forum: * https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/h...-is-not-the-time-to-visit-the-islands.324297/


----------



## califgal (Aug 24, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> You can't deposit Staroptions, you can deposit the underlying week that you own, as long as it's a complete week, identical to what you own.


Thanks for clarifying that which I did not do in my post


----------



## luv_maui (Aug 24, 2021)

PamMo said:


> I hear you both! I've got a lot of StarOptions tied up in this trip, too.
> 
> What I don't get is all the sales on airfares to Hawaii going on right now?


I’m wondering if airlines are collecting fares they know people will cancel so then they have your money to be used later


----------



## luv_maui (Aug 24, 2021)

PamMo said:


> We have a family trip set for next month in Nanea and WKORV, but with Governor Ige asking tourists not to come until at least November, I'm thinking of cancelling our vacation. Again. (Sigh...) We're all vaccinated, but I want to be respectful. I also don't want to spend weeks in lockdown.  Is anyone else booked for Sept/Oct? What are you going to do?


We are debating the same thing.  And we’re scheduled sept-oct for 2 weeks at WKORV and then Nanea.


----------



## Negma (Aug 24, 2021)

We are going sept 4 for 3 weeks. We will take the same precautions we took in February this year. We are both vaxed. If Westin offered a reasonable deal we might consider a change but I doubt we will see that. 
We know that there will be limits, but just sitting and watching the ocean is ok with us. We reserved a car back in January so we are good on that front.


----------



## RC51Tofuman (Aug 24, 2021)

We are scheduled to go Mid November to Nanea
Plane tix and Nanea was all paid and booked in advance a few months ago

I hope things improve

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## travelove (Aug 24, 2021)

we booked in Ko Olina Marriott October 1-8.  This is our first visit to Oahu so we were planning to visit places. We stayed 11 days on Maui in May of this year and it was very very crowded.  As we were on Maui many times we didn't go any places but spent time on the beach (Westin Nanea and Marriott Ocean club).  I was so excited to visit Oahu for the first time but spending all day in mask as we did on Maui, not really excited.  I'm a nurse and wear mask all day long.  Don't know what to do but already considering re schuling as feel bad after the message to not visit island and out of respect to native Hawaii population.


----------



## sdennett110 (Aug 24, 2021)

Scheduled to arrive WKORV on Sept 5th. We are fully vaxxed and still planning to go. Started the Safe Travels process and also, just in case things change and we’ll need one, made an appointment for a pre-travel COVID test.

We have been to Maui a few times, so not concerned about doing much more than enjoying the beach. But that’s  our go/no-go…if the beaches close, we will cancel.

Sadly, per my conversation with Vistana today, unless there are official travel restrictions imposed by Hawaii’s governor, standard cancellation policy applies.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 24, 2021)

I keep checking in on this thread to see what everyone is doing. I’m really waiting to see what my sister decides. She came very close to losing her son this year, and now her husband’s cancer has returned. This was supposed to be a getaway to celebrate life! Not sure how many chances we’ll have to all get to Maui. Covid really sucks.


----------



## daviator (Aug 24, 2021)

I see a lot of messages with people wanting to blame or bash Vistana for not relaxing the cancelation policies.

Covid-19 is not Vistana's fault.  We are all victims of the pandemic and its impacts on our world.  We all own our weeks, which means that if an “act of God” like a pandemic makes it difficult or impossible for us to use them, it’s not reasonable to expect Vistana to somehow make us whole.  It sucks, but when you own something, you can‘t expect to be bailed out when things go wrong.  (Out of curiosity, what happened to owners at WSJ after the hurricane when the resort was closed for 2+ years?)

I’ll be quite unhappy if there is any further relaxing of the cancellation policy.  They were quite generous last year and gave everyone two years plus to use restricted SOs… that’s part of what has led to today’s situation where every scrap of inventory is reserved, because people are booking 2021 and (soon) 2022 dates with 2020 SOs, and there simply isn’t enough inventory to fulfill all of that.  I think they extended the expiration of those 2020 SOs in order to spread the problem out – if everyone had to use their 2020 SOs AND their 2021 SOs in 2021, the magnitude of the problem would be even greater – but they’ll create a huge mess if they do it again.

So don’t expect Vistana to relax the policy again, and be careful what you ask for.  If they were to do that, 2022 (and 2023?) would be a nightmare In terms of being able to use your SOs, especially the restricted ones.


----------



## mtbaker (Aug 25, 2021)

We have a week in Nanea and a week in Princeville booked for late Oct/early Nov.  We're just taking it day by day at this point.  We wanted to use our Nanea week last October, but it was right around the time they changed from the 10-day forced quarantine, and we weren't sure what was going to happen, so we banked the points and rolled the dice for this year.

It's a tough situation all around - we've heard how massively crowded Maui has been...that doesn't sound fun...and of course there's the much larger issue of everyone's health, hospital capacity, etc.

Certainly hoping things start to get better soon...


----------



## PamMo (Aug 25, 2021)

Maui’s mayor is now asking all visitors to stay in their resort bubble for the next three weeks. “Enjoy your resort’s beach, restaurants and shops, but please don’t leave.”

It’s only a request so far, while they work out new rules with the state.









						Maui County asks residents, tourists to curb non-essential activities for 21 days
					

The county is working with Ige on new rules. Victorino is also asking employers to revert to working from home.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## robertk2012 (Aug 25, 2021)

PamMo said:


> Maui’s mayor is now asking all visitors to stay in their resort bubble for the next three weeks. Enjoy your resort’s beach, restaurants and shops, but please don’t leave.
> 
> It’s only a request so far, while they work out new rules with the state.
> 
> ...



Again…I have done my part, delayed, vaccinated, and tested. If they want me to stay home then they need to compensate me for my costs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman42 (Aug 25, 2021)

Ok, so they want everybody to stay in their resort bubble, but the restaurants at the resorts and observing shorter hours and some of the on-site stores are closed.    Perhaps the resorts could work WITH them and extend hours so people don't all have to eat 3 meals in the same 5 hours?   Just one thought..   I am scheduled to go mid October and watching closely.  I was there November last year and January this year, and loved the quiet, but 'social distancing' is not encouraged when all the services shortened their available times..   just sayin'


----------



## Luanne (Aug 25, 2021)

PamMo said:


> Maui’s mayor is now asking all visitors to stay in their resort bubble for the next three weeks. “Enjoy your resort’s beach, restaurants and shops, but please don’t leave.”
> 
> It’s only a request so far, while they work out new rules with the state.
> 
> ...


We're not planning to go to Maui until March 2022, but our timeshare doesn't have any restaurants or shops.


----------



## pharmacistking (Aug 25, 2021)

Concierge at Nanea called today to schedule my update... Guess the sales office will not be closed during my visit...


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 25, 2021)

My trip is not until late Nov/Dec. normally a slower time. Hoping things have relaxed by then.


----------



## WahooWah (Aug 25, 2021)

[DELETED - Please use the COVID forum]


----------



## robertk2012 (Aug 25, 2021)

[DELETED - Please use the COVID forum]


----------



## SHG (Aug 25, 2021)

[DELETED - Please use the COVID forum]


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2021)

This is NOT the COVID Forum - if you want to go down that road, post over there.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 25, 2021)

PamMo said:


> Maui’s mayor is now asking all visitors to stay in their resort bubble for the next three weeks. “Enjoy your resort’s beach, restaurants and shops, but please don’t leave.”
> 
> It’s only a request so far, while they work out new rules with the state.
> 
> ...



We just stay on the resort beach anyway.
Will be there 9/4-18.
Too late not to go now - too many pieces in motion. And already had to eat too many expensive SOs (owning WKORV OFD and WSJ and WPORV) along with other travel costs.
We don’t plan to be around others anyway.
It work for us in June at WSJ - and that involved a 14 hour travel. People stayed masked and practiced social distance pretty well for the most part.

btw - make sure you upload your info in the HI Safe Travels website.

Make sure to wave Aloha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Aug 25, 2021)

We have two weeks at Nanea beginning mid-September and plan to go unless the Governor locks everything down. We cancelled our Spring 2020, Fall 2020 and Spring 2021 trips due to COVID and we are ready to travel to Maui. We’ve contacted three friends in the Maui hospitality industry and they’re ready for tourists. We just received a text message from Trilogy changing the departure time for a cruise by 30 minutes so it appears they’re ready! We’re vaccinated and ready to travel.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 26, 2021)

On a positive note, car rental prices have been slashed! They are now down to less than $50/day for the dates I need - they have been as high as $186/day!


----------



## daviator (Aug 26, 2021)

PamMo said:


> On a positive note, car rental prices have been slashed! They are now down to less than $50/day for the dates I need - they have been as high as $186/day!


Lots of people are cancelling trips (and the car rental companies are slowly rebuilding their inventories) so suddenly they have plenty of cars again.  I almost feel badly for them, trying to deal with the yo-yo of demand going up and down with the virus.

I'd keep an eye on the price as it might go lower still.  I recently discovered autoslash.com which does the monitoring for you, it's pretty useful.


----------



## critterchick (Aug 26, 2021)

We are scheduled to go to Maui on October 6. We are fully vaccinated, will have our third shots 14+days prior to departure and are used to mask mandates and restrictions, living in California. Like others, we cannot use our SOs before the end of the year, so we are going absent a complete shutdown.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 28, 2021)

We were in Westin Princeville for the first two weeks of March and KORV for the last two weeks March 2020.  It was eye-opening to watch KORV go from Spring Break maxed-out crowds to a practically deserted ghost town. All we could do was 1. hang out in our room, 2. lay-out in the chairs by the closed pool, or 3. go directly to/from the grocery store to restock our refrigerator.  Social distancing wasn't a problem at the resort.  Lucky to see 10 other people in a day.  After dark the day before we were departing, I walked the "inner horseshoe" surrounding the pools. Only counted 5 other rooms with the lights on.  Fortunately, for the flight home, my wife had two unused procedure masks in her luggage I picked up several months earlier at her request while at the doctor's during cold/flu season. We proactively avoided getting infected, got jabbed a month ahead of schedule, and plan on getting the booster as soon as available.

So we are planning on going back to KORV for just under 6 weeks starting Oct. 31st (Halloween - yikes).  Will be monitoring the developing situation as the departure date approaches. The last day to bank our StarOptions (3*) is Sept. 30th.  Afterwards, could holdout for a while longer and "bank" it with Interval (Thanks Denise - had not considered that alternative!). Hopefully, the situation on Maui come November will not be as dire this time (for us and for the Locals).


----------



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2021)

We left Maui in March 2020 just before things were shutting down.  The only change we saw was the the Honolulu Cookie Company removed all of the sample bins from their stores.  The other thing we noticed was that we couldn't find antiseptic wipes in any of the stores we checked.  It was even stranger in San Francisco, where we stayed for two nights on our way home.  Things were starting to shut down, no crowds at the Ferry Building, not many cabs out.  We got home on March 14, on the 16th the state was shut down.


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 28, 2021)

We cancelled our month long trip to 3 islands that was to begin 9/22.  We can definitely travel without a lot of interaction with  others.  But, As there were 2 inter island trips involved, I became worried that pre-flight tests and quarantines might start happening again.  We cancelled the same basic trip last year.  I was also worried about the possibility of beaches being closed.  The best reason I've read so far to cancel is lack of hospital space should it be needed.  Unfortunately, it is true here in Oregon as well. 
Feel very fortunate that both Worldmark & Wyndham Club Pass have generous cancellation policies at 1 month & 2 weeks. With the $3k we were going to spend on cars this time, we are staying in the PNW and buying better wine


----------



## tborr123 (Aug 28, 2021)

Flight departing soon from Maui. Security is a long line so allow 90 minutes before departure. Seems a lot of people continue to visit Maui.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 29, 2021)

Our rental car price (Costco) was just reduced by 50%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 29, 2021)

daviator said:


> (Out of curiosity, what happened to owners at WSJ after the hurricane when the resort was closed for 2+ years?)


They were pretty much made whole. They had complete use of their StarOptions (or could deposit into II?). They also had a much lower MF for the year or two that the resort was under repair. Realize that this was either just before or just as Marriott Vacations Worldwide acquired them. So things are much different today.


----------



## YYJMSP (Aug 29, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> They were pretty much made whole. They had complete use of their StarOptions (or could deposit into II?). They also had a much lower MF for the year or two that the resort was under repair. Realize that this was either just before or just as Marriott Vacations Worldwide acquired them. So things are much different today.



But they were made whole essentially because of insurance proceeds, so there was somewhere to "pay" them from. 

In the case of COVID, there isn't some mechanism to draw funds from...


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 29, 2021)

YYJMSP said:


> But they were made whole essentially because of insurance proceeds, so there was somewhere to "pay" them from.
> 
> In the case of COVID, there isn't some mechanism to draw funds from...


The problem is that the system wasn't made whole. Units didn't go into the system to make up for what was taken out. So in that sense, it is the same.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 29, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that the system wasn't made whole. Units didn't go into the system to make up for what was taken out. So in that sense, it is the same.



Yes, but the imbalance was much smaller since it involved one resort and not the entire system as is impacted by Covid.


----------



## Rman (Aug 29, 2021)

costco for december rentals is still high


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 29, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Yes, but the imbalance was much smaller since it involved one resort and not the entire system as is impacted by Covid.


I agree.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 29, 2021)

Rman said:


> costco for december rentals is still high


I found better prices by going directly to the site for the rental companies, in my case it was Avis.  Then I registered that reservation with AutoSlash.  These were for rentals in March 2022.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 29, 2021)

Rman said:


> costco for december rentals is still high


After I saw @PamMo post I checked my December rental on Costco. My $775 full size car is now $1700+.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 30, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> After I saw @PamMo post I checked my December rental on Costco. My $775 full size car is now $1700+.


We aren't going to Maui until March 2022.  I had made a reservation through Costco for two weeks of a mid size SUV.  Price was around $1000.  When I would check back on the Costco site the price was higher.  But I tried Avis and the price was $660!  So I went with that and registered it with AutoSlash.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 30, 2021)

Luanne said:


> We aren't going to Maui until March 2022.  I had made a reservation through Costco for two weeks of a mid size SUV.  Price was around $1000.  When I would check back on the Costco site the price was higher.  But I tried Avis and the price was $660!  So I went with that and registered it with AutoSlash.


I have both my Costco reservations with auto slash since last January.  So I am assuming they would pick up any changes? My second reservation for a mini van is about the same.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 30, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> I have both my Costco reservations with auto slash since last January.  So I am assuming they would pick up any changes? My second reservation for a mini van is about the same.


I had my earlier reservations registered with AutoSlash as well, and yes, I thought they would pick up any lower prices.  But, in this case they didn't.  Maybe it was because I was using a member code for Avis that I've been using for years (I got it when I was working).


----------



## SeattleJohn2 (Aug 30, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I had my earlier reservations registered with AutoSlash as well, and yes, I thought they would pick up any lower prices.  But, in this case they didn't.  Maybe it was because I was using a member code for Avis that I've been using for years (I got it when I was working).



When using corporate or discount codes from your work, make sure you bring proof of employment with your company, at least with Avis. I used my company's code and the agent asked for my badge to verify I work for the company. This was the first time in ~15 years that I was asked to prove my employment when renting a car.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 30, 2021)

SeattleJohn2 said:


> When using corporate or discount codes from your work, make sure you bring proof of employment with your company, at least with Avis. I used my company's code and the agent asked for my badge to verify I work for the company. This was the first time in ~15 years that I was asked to prove my employment when renting a car.


If I am asked it would be the first time ever.  At this point I wonder if the code I'm using is even a corporate code.


----------



## JMPopp4 (Aug 30, 2021)

I have tried calling the customer service line on numerous occasions.  I called again today and they are not even allowing me to leave a call back number.    Here is my dilema…..  In March of 2020 we canceled a trip to Maui planned for May 2020.  We were refunded our 2020 options and also refunded our 2019 options with restricted use (4 month booking window). 

In April of 2021 we rebooked another trip to MauI for December 2021 thinking we would need to use the options by the end of 2021.  We could not use the restricted use options because of the 4 month use window.   

Now, once again we are concerned about out trip to Maui in Dec.  According to Vistana’s web site they are back to following their original cancellation policy (61 days out).  My question is if I cancel before the 61 day time frame do I still need to use the 2020 options by the end of this December?  Obviously, we missed the banking window.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2021)

I think the Staroptions will go back in the "COVID Pot" but I can't guarantee it.  For an authoritative answer, log into your Vistana Acct. and use the message function to send them an email.


----------



## RunCat (Aug 30, 2021)

Luanne said:


> We don't have a trip planned to Maui until March 2022.  My concern with going anywhere at this point in time is, what will be open?  I personally wouldn't want to travel someplace just to find that I couldn't go anywhere.



We have trips to Cabo in Feb and Hawaii in Mar. . . . with the direction things are going, I am nervous about where we might be by then.  We cancelled our Feb Cabo trip in Jan due to the evolving rules, at that time,  about re-entry testing


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 30, 2021)

Sounds like only through October for Ige's announcement.  March is a bit premature to start worrying.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Aug 30, 2021)

We have a reservation for Presidents Day week but if the airfares don't come down (currently $2,000 return per person from Seattle) the we'll be cancelling before the 60 day mark. I guess that's also a good reason why many listings on Redweek for that week aren't having any success.


----------



## tborr123 (Aug 31, 2021)

Everyone has to make their own decisions on this, but I was in Honolulu last month and it was like being in Times Square. Could not leave soon enough. In contrast Maui (KORV-N) last week was busy but easy to social distance at the resort and beach. Even Lahaina was not bad for that if you avoid it after the sun sets. Sad to see some places shut down for good though.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 3, 2021)

Final car price (INT SUV) - $750 for 2 weeks.
Down from $1900 (initial reservation) with peak at $2400.
Whew!

Plane (AK SJC-OGG) has >1/3 seats empty - was pretty full when initially reserved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Sep 3, 2021)

I just rebooked our car (Standard SUV) @ $934 for 15 days. It _was_ as high as $2,800!

Still waiting on the flights (SFW-OGG) to be upgraded, but it doesn't look promising.


----------



## Dawnwrey (Sep 3, 2021)

Who are you booking your cars through? I have seen Costco come down, but not that much for our scheduled trips…..Please share! TIA, Dawn


----------



## chellej (Sep 3, 2021)

PamMo said:


> I just rebooked our car (Standard SUV) @ $934 for 15 days. It _was_ as high as $2,800!
> 
> Still waiting on the flights (SFW-OGG) to be upgraded, but it doesn't look promising.




When are you going?  I'm booked to leave 10/23.  the car has come down from2800 but is still sitting at 1400.   I have a ressie for 954.  I thought it was high when I booked it...my May reservation was about 600 before we canceled and moved to Oct.  I was hoping it would get back down but it doesn't look like it will go lower than where I already am.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 3, 2021)

Dawnwrey said:


> Who are you booking your cars through? I have seen Costco come down, but not that much for our scheduled trips…..Please share! TIA, Dawn



We're traveling this month, and I'm checking in daily with Costco. The economy and compact cars are under $300/wk. I'd book one of those if it was just DH and me.


----------



## Jax44 (Sep 5, 2021)

We are going to WKORV south from 9/10-9/17. We have rebooked this three times. As long as on-site facilities are open we are good.


----------



## robertk2012 (Sep 5, 2021)

Jax44 said:


> We are going to WKORV south from 9/10-9/17. We have rebooked this three times. As long as on-site facilities are open we are good.



We checkout on the 10th. No reason not to come!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax44 (Sep 5, 2021)

robertk2012 said:


> We checkout on the 10th. No reason not to come!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How crowded is the pool area? Aunties Kitchen?
Thanks


----------



## Negma (Sep 5, 2021)

Got here yesterday at the North. United did not have pre check yesterday at LAX, if you are a United club member they did it for some there ( we are not) 
Waited :15 minutes to get through Maui QR screening.
Made our Hertz reservation 8 months ago and price was still good, easy to pick out car.
Desk said about 80% + full. Costco was busy but lots of stock, got our chairs wine etc. Went to Star to fill out shopping. Pretty much just like February, masks except outside, wear them at the bar, etc. A lot of chairs moved to grass, chairs with umbrellas gone by 6:15 this morning. Glad we came.


----------



## wannagotoo (Sep 5, 2021)

Aunties kitchen and Pailolo (full menu) will provide take out and you can take your meal in a box to a table if available. Aunties has a limited menu and when we went they were out of fish for fish tacos. There are limited shower products but you can ask for more, no wash cloths, alot of lounge chairs on the lawn so you could always sit there. New regulation 9/15, no indoor dining without proof of vaccination. The weather is great and staff excellent. No more restriction on one family in elevator. A few people at LAX were not given precheck because it hadn't been two weeks since their final shot. Precheck at LAX for AA was not very organized. We arrived early and it didn't matter, they issued wristbands by flight, not when you arrived. Bring hard copy of info, some people couldnt pull up required info on phone.


----------



## Jax44 (Sep 5, 2021)

wannagotoo said:


> Aunties kitchen and Pailolo (full menu) will provide take out and you can take your meal in a box to a table if available. Aunties has a limited menu and when we went they were out of fish for fish tacos. There are limited shower products but you can ask for more, no wash cloths, alot of lounge chairs on the lawn so you could always sit there. New regulation 9/15, no indoor dining without proof of vaccination. The weather is great and staff excellent. No more restriction on one family in elevator. A few people at LAX were not given precheck because it hadn't been two weeks since their final shot. Precheck at LAX for AA was not very organized. We arrived early and it didn't matter, they issued wristbands by flight, not when you arrived. Bring hard copy of info, some people couldnt pull up required info on phone.


Thanks for all the info. Flying Hawaiian out of San Jose, planning on the pre check. We are vaccinated and I have booked Cabanas at the resort for four of the seven days. Just planning on hanging out at WKORV and if there is food and the pool and store is open as well as a couple of the restaurants we are good!


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 5, 2021)

I'll be at Nanea Tuesday. Snagged a 1BR. Never stayed there, so I figured I'd try it once.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 5, 2021)

Welcome to Maui Tuggers!
Beautiful here.
We are on beach in front of B2 pretty much all the time - come by and say Hi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertk2012 (Sep 5, 2021)

DavidnRobin said:


> Welcome to Maui Tuggers!
> Beautiful here.
> We are on beach in front of B2 pretty much all the time - come by and say Hi.
> 
> ...



Same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dyi27308 (Sep 5, 2021)

DavidnRobin said:


> Welcome to Maui Tuggers!
> Beautiful here.
> We are on beach in front of B2 pretty much all the time - come by and say Hi.
> 
> ...


We will be at WKORVN from Sept 16-23 and will look for you.  Any issues with screening at the airport or hotel.  When we were there this past May, during check in they needed to see both of our safe travels QR Codes, or now maybe now vaccination cards.   Good thing my wife was nearby.


----------



## zentraveler (Sep 5, 2021)

Just leaving after 2 weeks. Aunties and Paiolo always seemed to have some seating if you don't mind eating out of take out containers. 

I posted a longer post about WKORV south with lots more details which is here: Westin Ka'anapali South update | Timeshare Users Group Online Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## melissy123 (Sep 5, 2021)

DavidnRobin said:


> Welcome to Maui Tuggers!
> Beautiful here.
> We are on beach in front of B2 pretty much all the time - come by and say Hi.
> 
> ...


LOL.  We were doing the beach walk yesterday morning.  I told my husband I’m pretty sure some TUG members are here now.


----------



## Negma (Sep 5, 2021)

If you are looking for dinner reservations they can be found. I occasionally just look at open table. I just got Lahaina grill reservations for 5:30 next week. 
we will be on beach later tomorrow yelling Tugo..maybe the response is resaleo. Sorry, must be the Mai Tai.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 6, 2021)

Wow! Sounds like a TUG convention in Maui!


----------



## Negma (Sep 6, 2021)

FyI








						Maui Announces Vaccine Pass To Dine Indoors
					

The mayor of Maui announced that a modified health pass will come into effect on September 15 to be used at restaurants throughout the County.




					www.traveloffpath.com


----------



## PamMo (Sep 6, 2021)

I’m thinking we should all crash @DavidnRobin ’s beach blanket or @Jax44 ‘s cabana next week for a TUG get together!

How odd would it appear if I wandered around asking strangers, “Are you a Tugger?” Maybe they’d direct me to @Negma calling out, “Tugo?”


----------



## controller1 (Sep 6, 2021)

We'll be at Nanea Sep 15-29. If there is an opportunity for us all to meet please include me!


----------



## controller1 (Sep 6, 2021)

controller1 said:


> We'll be at Nanea Sep 15-29. If there is an opportunity for us all to meet please include me!



We also have a cabana rented by the plunge pools both Saturdays while there in case anyone wants to ensure themselves shade and watch some college football.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 6, 2021)

I didn’t know the cabanas have a TV? My brother-in-law loves football!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2021)

How much are the cabana's?


----------



## controller1 (Sep 6, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> How much are the cabana's?



At Nanea the cabanas next to the plunge pools are $175 while the cabanas next to the main pool are $275.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 6, 2021)

PamMo said:


> I didn’t know the cabanas have a TV? My brother-in-law loves football!



The cabanas at Nanea have a TV. No TV at WKOR or WKORN.

The TV will be on the LSU game (at least if they play better than they did against UCLA) both days but we'll have the cabana from 9am - 6pm so plenty of time for other games to be viewed.


----------



## wannagotoo (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks for invite, need to talk to the walkers into Whalers, we might have passed them. Here until 9/25. FYI, inexpensive food if you want to walk to the ABC store in the gas station. Take the walk past Duke's, around the park area, past the food trucks, past Times and stay on left side of road. Some locals at our church were telling us so we gave it a try and we weren't disappointed. Dont forget to rent cabana on line if interested, KOR.IPOOLSIDE.com


----------



## echino (Sep 6, 2021)

wannagotoo said:


> Dont forget to rent cabana on line if interested, KOR.IPOOLSIDE.com



Tried looking at that booking website and got this message: "*Outside food & beverage*, smoking, music and glass are *not permitted* within the pool or cabana areas. "

What? I can't bring my food and drinks to Cabana?


----------



## wannagotoo (Sep 6, 2021)

Interesting because at Nanea they have little refrigerators in some of the cabanas. I wonder if they can only be used for items purchased through pool bar!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 6, 2021)

echino said:


> What? I can't bring my food and drinks to Cabana?


Vistana wants you to buy it from them.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 6, 2021)

echino said:


> Tried looking at that booking website and got this message: "*Outside food & beverage*, smoking, music and glass are *not permitted* within the pool or cabana areas. "
> 
> What? I can't bring my food and drinks to Cabana?



The only thing I've ever seen enforced was an alcoholic beverage that wasn't purchased on-property. It violates the resort's liquor license. It caused the person to do a better job of disguising his early morning Bloody Mary and his afternoon beers.


----------



## Negma (Sep 7, 2021)

I saw the Security person ask someone to put canned products in a plastic cup yesterday . That was it


----------



## Jax44 (Sep 7, 2021)

PamMo said:


> I’m thinking we should all crash @DavidnRobin ’s beach blanket or @Jax44 ‘s cabana next week for a TUG get together!
> 
> How odd would it appear if I wandered around asking strangers, “Are you a Tugger?” Maybe they’d direct me to @Negma calling out, “Tugo?”


I will look up our dates and Cabana numbers and post here. Come on by!


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 7, 2021)

Got pre-clear at DFW. They do it at gate D28 for American Airlines. No line and took less than two minutes. No pre-clear at the Admiral's Club. D28 is the only location that does it at DFW. It looks like the gate is dedicated to this. My flight was from terminal A.

We'll be at Nanea until the 20th.


----------



## zentraveler (Sep 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Vistana wants you to buy it from them.



That is apparently why the two shops off the north and south lobbies sell so little food and no alcohol, which they used to sell. I was essentially told by one of the staff that they are no longer settling it because the resort doesn't want them to.


----------



## zentraveler (Sep 7, 2021)

wannagotoo said:


> Thanks for invite, need to talk to the walkers into Whalers, we might have passed them. Here until 9/25. FYI, inexpensive food if you want to walk to the ABC store in the gas station. Take the walk past Duke's, around the park area, past the food trucks, past Times and stay on left side of road. Some locals at our church were telling us so we gave it a try and we weren't disappointed. Dont forget to rent cabana on line if interested, KOR.IPOOLSIDE.com



That ABC store is great. They have a large, full kitchen area and make full meals, and package deli items for a refrigerator case to grab. Prices are very decent, and they have selection of drinks of all kinds and small dairy section for items like yogurt. Limited fruit, lemon, limes, oranges, lunchmeat, cheese etc.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 7, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> Got pre-clear at DFW. They do it at gate D28 for American Airlines. No line and took less than two minutes. No pre-clear at the Admiral's Club. D28 is the only location that does it at DFW. It looks like the gate is dedicated to this. My flight was from terminal A.
> 
> We'll be at Nanea until the 20th.




Good to know. Thanks for posting this, @Henry M. We'll be there this weekend.


----------



## pharmacistking (Sep 7, 2021)

controller1 said:


> We also have a cabana rented by the plunge pools both Saturdays while there in case anyone wants to ensure themselves shade and watch some college football.


I'm checking in the 25th for 8 nights


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 7, 2021)

Day 3
Got the 2 umbrellas going -
HOT in the afternoon 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Sep 7, 2021)

DavidnRobin said:


> Day 3
> Got the 2 umbrellas going -
> HOT in the afternoon



Nice setup, @DavidnRobin! I'll be more than happy with hot, without the smoke! We've been out west all summer and can't wait for those blue sky and ocean views!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 7, 2021)

PamMo said:


> Nice setup, @DavidnRobin! I'll be more than happy with hot, without the smoke! We've been out west all summer and can't wait for those blue sky and ocean views!



The air quality is so nice here.
The Valet came through with the extra umbrella (none at Costco, Walmart, Target…) - helps to survive the afternoon heat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 7, 2021)

I wish they would upgrade the North and South cabanas to have TVs and fridges. Last summer because of Covid restrictions they told us that we could not rent a Nanea cabana or use the pools if we are staying at the North and South properties (and vice versa).


----------



## PamMo (Sep 7, 2021)

We've only used cabanas a few times, as we don't usually hang out by the pool. Once at WPORV, we won a drawing for a day in the gigantic upper cabana by the main pool, which DH and I used for our last day in Princeville. We felt very weird being the only two people using it, but it would've been great for a family. We liked how Grand Solmar @ Land's End (Cabo San Lucas) did cabana rentals. The entire cost of the rental was applied to your food and beverage bill. We haven't been there since Covid, so I don't know if they still do it that way.


----------



## lmnanea (Sep 9, 2021)

PamMo said:


> We have a family trip set for next month in Nanea and WKORV, but with Governor Ige asking tourists not to come until at least November, I'm thinking of cancelling our vacation. Again. (Sigh...) We're all vaccinated, but I want to be respectful. I also don't want to spend weeks in lockdown.  Is anyone else booked for Sept/Oct? What are you going to do?


Dont listen to media. Most of the locals welcome tourist. They need tourism revenues. Was Peaceful, pleasant and safe. Wear masks all times. 1st week sept trip. Heard governor said same thing then. Went anyway and glad we did.


----------



## wannagotoo (Sep 9, 2021)

Was at Mamas yesterday (reservations 5 mo in advance) another couple came in without reservations and were told they would have to wait 15 minutes to be seated. Dont know if that is typical but...


----------



## wannagotoo (Sep 9, 2021)

Dave and Robin, walked down and  looked for your umbrellas and didnt find them.......


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 10, 2021)

wannagotoo said:


> Dave and Robin, walked down and looked for your umbrellas and didnt find them.......



Went to Lahaina (galleries) today - we will be around for another week after moving villas on Sat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psfcfa (Sep 10, 2021)

wannagotoo said:


> Was at Mamas yesterday (reservations 5 mo in advance) another couple came in without reservations and were told they would have to wait 15 minutes to be seated. Dont know if that is typical but...


What time of day was that?  I have friends who have been trying for reservations 3 months out with no luck!


----------



## wannagotoo (Sep 10, 2021)

We had 11:00 reservations, so walk ins were seated at 11:15. BUT I am not sure that was typical.


----------



## 10spro (Sep 12, 2021)

Any TUG'ers at WKORV, WKORVN or Nanea 9/12-10/1 for socially distanced get together?


----------



## pharmacistking (Sep 12, 2021)

10spro said:


> Any TUG'ers at WKORV, WKORVN or Nanea 9/12-10/1 for socially distanced get together?


We check in on the 25th at Nanea


----------



## PamMo (Sep 12, 2021)

I just changed our reservations from Nanea to the Lahaina tower at the Marriott for this week, but still plan on being at WKORV next week. I’d definitely take a walk up the beach for a get together, though.


----------



## Jax44 (Sep 12, 2021)

We are at North. In Cabana A today. Thinking of buying a friends week at North via resale and would appreciate any advice.
Thanks


----------



## controller1 (Sep 12, 2021)

We check into Nanea Wednesday the 15th for two weeks.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 14, 2021)

I had a great get together with THE wonderful @melissy123 this afternoon. She’s a super poster in the Sightings forum, and it was fun sharing timeshare notes with her. I was surprised we’ve been to and agreed about so many of the same resorts! My DH took a nap this afternoon so didn’t come with me, so he thinks I’ve gone a little too far with my imaginary TUG friends. “Really? You met one of them here in Maui, did you?”

Anyway, has anyone figured out a socially distanced meetup in the Westins this week? I’m talking to you, @DavidnRobin, @Negma, @califgal, @10spro, @pharmacistking, @controller1, @Jax44, @wannagotoo …


----------



## controller1 (Sep 14, 2021)

PamMo said:


> I had a great get together with THE wonderful @melissy123 this afternoon. She’s a super poster in the Sightings forum, and it was fun sharing timeshare notes with her. I was surprised we’ve been to and agreed about so many of the same resorts! My DH took a nap this afternoon so didn’t come with me, so he thinks I’ve gone a little too far with my imaginary TUG friends. “Really? You met one of them here in Maui, did you?”
> 
> Anyway, has anyone figured out a socially distanced meetup in the Westins this week? I’m talking to you, @DavidnRobin, @Negma, @califgal, @10spro, @pharmacistking, @controller1, @Jax44, @wannagotoo …



I'm available most days during the day with the possible exception of two days out of the 14 we're staying.


----------



## melissy123 (Sep 15, 2021)

It was nice to meet the equally wonderful @PamMo and compare travel notes. We are in Maui until Friday and then we HAVE TO leave (really) for a friend‘s 50th anniversary party.


----------



## Negma (Sep 15, 2021)

We are here for one more week. We have a Casabella tomorrow by the spa. Stop by say hi. We will probably be reading and doing absolutely nothing else. I will have a dodger hat on - giants never seem to lose this year-


----------



## wannagotoo (Sep 15, 2021)

Went to the gym today at the North property,
 closed because of the new covid rules. A note directed you to the gym at south, limited hours, need appointment and need to show vax card when making appointment


----------



## controller1 (Sep 15, 2021)

Checked into Nanea this afternoon. Was told pool food/drink service was suspended effective today. Imu Pool Bar is open and I’m actually there now! Also told resort is at 80%. To give you an idea of how the Governor’s request to stay home has been received I was told the occupancy of the Ritz Carlton is 30% this week.


----------



## Negma (Sep 16, 2021)

Pailolo a mess tonight. Offered about 5 different items. Claimed did not have a cook.


----------



## Jax44 (Sep 16, 2021)

We are at Cabana E at North right now until 6. Come on by.


----------



## Negma (Sep 16, 2021)

Right now at the beach


----------



## MAJPLO (Sep 16, 2021)

Negma said:


> Right now at the beach



Uhhhh, he’s just sleeping right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Negma (Sep 16, 2021)

MAJPLO said:


> Uhhhh, he’s just sleeping right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.  Very healthy. Swam right up and is napping!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2021)

Monk seals sleep like the dead, but it's completely normal.


----------



## robertk2012 (Sep 17, 2021)

Negma said:


> Right now at the beach


I was just trying to take a nap


----------



## wannagotoo (Sep 17, 2021)

Darn missed the seal. Pailolo had the very limited menu again for dinner. I asked why and the fellow said that all the hotels in the area are having delivery problems because of the new mandate that started Wednesday. I asked, "Oh, then it isn't the absence of a cook?"  He said that they have that problem also. So dinner was a choice of 4 things, a chicken roll, nachos, and a few other things. I don't understand how the new rules for no indoor dining if not vaccinated can have such an impact on delivery/employees.


----------



## robertk2012 (Sep 17, 2021)

wannagotoo said:


> Darn missed the seal. Pailolo had the very limited menu again for dinner. I asked why and the fellow said that all the hotels in the area are having delivery problems because of the new mandate that started Wednesday. I asked, "Oh, then it isn't the absence of a cook?" He said that they have that problem also. So dinner was a choice of 4 things, a chicken roll, nachos, and a few other things. I don't understand how the new rules for no indoor dining if not vaccinated can have such an impact on delivery/employees.



Cool might have been out with covid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2021)

wannagotoo said:


> Darn missed the seal. Pailolo had the very limited menu again for dinner. I asked why and the fellow said that all the hotels in the area are having delivery problems because of the new mandate that started Wednesday. I asked, "Oh, then it isn't the absence of a cook?"  He said that they have that problem also. So dinner was a choice of 4 things, a chicken roll, nachos, and a few other things. I don't understand how the new rules for no indoor dining if not vaccinated can have such an impact on delivery/employees.



I work for a major food distributor on Maui and many places are keeping menus small  because of being short staffed. Plus they are keeping things easy so they can keep delays to a minimum. Some places are doing better than others with all the issues. It's a really tough business and even more so right now.


----------



## dyi27308 (Sep 17, 2021)

Negma said:


> Yes.  Very healthy. Swam right up and is napping!


We just checked in at the WKORVN and got a very nice star options villa in building 8 by the outriggers.  We saw the large monk seal on the sand  from our lanai  yesterday and it was really cool to see it just relaxing.  It was there well after sunset.   VERY windy here today, but the resort seems to be not very busy.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 17, 2021)

We will be at Nanea Cabana K beginning 9:00 am Saturday. Come by, say hello, take a break and watch some college football on the TV. Cabana K is located by the adult plunge pool.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 17, 2021)

I love that Cabana K is like TUG HQ on Maui. What a cool thing to offer, @controller1


----------



## wannagotoo (Sep 17, 2021)

Refurbishment going on so Sept 22-Oct 2 south water slide refurbishment, Oct 2-12, Pirate ship refurbishment. "Slip" thanks for the update. The fellow at Pailolo said that all the hotels were having the same problem. But we didnt notice it here until a few days ago and thought it was due to the new guidelines that started Wednesday.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 18, 2021)

*Fellow Maui TUGgers *— Nanea Cabana K is OPEN. Come by and say hello. Stay awhile and watch some college football. Alabama/Florida starts in 15 minutes. We have a fridge stocked with drinks and the bar opens at 11 am.

AND I was just told poolside F&B service will be provided today! We’ll be here until 6 pm.

Cabana K is located back of property by the adult plunge pool. There are two cabanas in that location. We’re the one closest to the grills.


----------



## zentraveler (Sep 18, 2021)

controller1 said:


> *Fellow Maui TUGgers *— Nanea Cabana K is OPEN. Come by and say hello. Stay awhile and watch some college football. Alabama/Florida starts in 15 minutes. We gave a fridge stocked with drinks and the bar opens at 11 am.
> 
> AND I was just told poolside F&B service will be provided today! We’ll be here until 6 pm.
> 
> Cabana K is located back of property by the adult plunge pool. There are two cabanas in that location. We’re the one closest to the grills.



Sorry not to be there! Two weeks too late but have fun, and go .... whichever .


----------



## controller1 (Sep 18, 2021)

controller1 said:


> *Fellow Maui TUGgers *— Nanea Cabana K is OPEN. Come by and say hello. Stay awhile and watch some college football. Alabama/Florida starts in 15 minutes. We have a fridge stocked with drinks and the bar opens at 11 am.
> 
> AND I was just told poolside F&B service will be provided today! We’ll be here until 6 pm.
> 
> Cabana K is located back of property by the adult plunge pool. There are two cabanas in that location. We’re the one closest to the grills.



Spectrum cable has an outage at several resorts along Ka’anapali Beach. However don’t despair as we’re covered so come on over!  Nanea Cabana K


----------



## melissy123 (Sep 18, 2021)

We left yesterday after a lovely 2 weeks plus.  Be aware if departing on afternoon flights. There is a 90 minute long demonstration at the Maui airport every afternoon where people with signs (will keep it non-political but basically saying you can’t tell me what to do) on their cars drive through and around the airport jamming up traffic and honking horns. Good thing DH likes to get to the airport early but even then it took him a long time to first drop me off with the bags and then go around and drop off the rental car.  
Why the airport for Pete’s sake. The locals have a right to demonstrate and voice their opinions but they do have to do it somewhere where it inconveniences visitors the most. Or is that the point?


----------



## PamMo (Sep 18, 2021)

What a nice offer, @controller1 ! My BIL watched the Nebraska-Oklahoma game at some ungodly hour this morning, as a warm up to his Ohio State game. He's a HUGE fan and the TV went out in MM1 right before the game started! He doesn't want anyone to tell him the score so he can watch the entire game on his sports app later today. We're moving over to WKORV tomorrow.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 18, 2021)

PamMo said:


> What a nice offer, @controller1 ! My BIL watched the Nebraska-Oklahoma game at some ungodly hour this morning, as a warm up to his Ohio State game. He's a HUGE fan and the TV went out in MM1 right before the game started! He doesn't want anyone to tell him the score so he can watch the entire game on his sports app later today. We're moving over to WKORV tomorrow.



We will have the same cabana next Saturday. I’ll be watching the LSU game at 6:00 am next Saturday before getting to the cabana around 9:00. I’m going to start a new thread mid-week to remind those TUGgers in the Ka’anapali area.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 18, 2021)

Haha! I like football, but seriously? 6AM, guys????


----------



## controller1 (Sep 18, 2021)

PamMo said:


> Haha! I like football, but seriously? 6AM, guys????



A guy’s  gotta do what a guy’s gotta do!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 19, 2021)

Hope everyone has a great time. Don’t fret and go.

Our WKORV 2 trip was excellent - 2 weeks in B2 OFD (Ownership and SOs) and didn’t move around much from our beach spot out front. The reef was fantastic (as always) and calm ocean conditions most of time. Great weather!
We never had dinner out once, but had fantastic grilled meals. (ty Costco and Foodland)

If tourism is down - not apparent at resorts or West Maui. Surprised I had to cancel my rental for 2nd week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10spro (Sep 19, 2021)

controller1 said:


> We will have the same cabana next Saturday. I’ll be watching the LSU game at 6:00 am next Saturday before getting to the cabana around 9:00. I’m going to start a new thread mid-week to remind those TUGgers in the Ka’anapali area.


We’ll try to remember to stop by next Sat.


----------



## cherylK (Sep 20, 2021)

PamMo said:


> We have a family trip set for next month in Nanea and WKORV, but with Governor Ige asking tourists not to come until at least November, I'm thinking of cancelling our vacation. Again. (Sigh...) We're all vaccinated, but I want to be respectful. I also don't want to spend weeks in lockdown.  Is anyone else booked for Sept/Oct? What are you going to do?



We were in the same boat but I made the decision to cancel.   I had 176,000 tied up in it.  I will probably lose a lot of it. We cancelled last year as well so it must be used by 12/31/21.   I work in Covid research.  It would be wrong if I went.  If the governor is asking you not to come I believe it's the responsible thing to do.  What really "stinks" (I'll just say that instead of what I really want to say) is that Vistana should give us some other kind of option since we're being responsible and doing what we were asked to do (specific to Hawaii).


----------



## controller1 (Sep 21, 2021)

cherylK said:


> We were in the same boat but I made the decision to cancel.   I had 176,000 tied up in it.  I will probably lose a lot of it. We cancelled last year as well so it must be used by 12/31/21.   I work in Covid research.  It would be wrong if I went.  If the governor is asking you not to come I believe it's the responsible thing to do.  What really "stinks" (I'll just say that instead of what I really want to say) is that Vistana should give us some other kind of option since we're being responsible and doing what we were asked to do (specific to Hawaii).



Apparently more people obliged the Governor than he expected. The hotels took a big hit. It appears the timeshares not as much. When we checked in last week we were told Nanea was at 80% occupancy but Ritz-Carlton Kapalua was at only 30% occupancy for the week. Every restaurant we've eaten in the past six days has resulted in us being thanked for coming to Maui. The workers were just getting back on their feet when they were surprised by the Governor's request.

Additionally, Maui implemented additional Covid restrictions for inside dining effective last Wednesday. I think it has been kind of a roller coaster with the hospitality industry in trying to ramp up and then ramp down.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Sep 21, 2021)

cherylK said:


> We were in the same boat but I made the decision to cancel.   I had 176,000 tied up in it.  I will probably lose a lot of it. We cancelled last year as well so it must be used by 12/31/21.   I work in Covid research.  It would be wrong if I went.  If the governor is asking you not to come I believe it's the responsible thing to do.  What really "stinks" (I'll just say that instead of what I really want to say) is that Vistana should give us some other kind of option since we're being responsible and doing what we were asked to do (specific to Hawaii).


So why don't you say what 'other kind of option' you think they should give? I'm no Stephen Hawking but I believe for the foreseeable future there will continue to be 7 days in a week, 365(366) days in a year and only X number of units of which most if not all are 'owned' by someone who will be expecting to vacation there in 2022,2023,2024...etc. They can't simply create more availability just because there's a global pandemic and you'd like them to. It's as much out of their control as it is out of yours.


----------



## marmite (Oct 4, 2021)

Just got back from Westin Nanea Ocean, they were at about 80% occupancy.  There was plenty of space on the beach, good distances between tables at restaurants and almost all did check our vaccination cards and photo ID for indoor seating (reservations were required at many places though, sometimes weeks in advance). I would feel confident to go again (the sooner the better).


----------



## gregb (Nov 4, 2021)

We are winding down our annual three week stay at WKORN this Saturday. The place is busy, but not overly crowded.  Only two restaurants on site are open, Auntie's Kitchen for breakfast and lunch on the South and Pailolo food truck for lunch and dinner on the North.  About 1/2 of the pool chairs have been moved out to the lawn area.  Reservations are hard to come by for resturants in town, but if you walk in early or late, you can usually get in, after a wait.  Most pool and beach services are available.  But with the shortage of servers, pool side service is slow.  Our friend Jamie is still providing outrigger canoe rides from the front lawn on weekday mornings.  Book him early, as he does fill up.
Greg


----------



## RC51Tofuman (Nov 11, 2021)

Arrived yesterday Westin Nanea
Our first time at Nanea using our Flex
Booked in January 3 bedroom Villa OceanView
Building 1
We love it!!!











Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Nov 11, 2021)

Wow!!! That is an oceanview unit??? It's gorgeous!!!! Looks as good as any oceanfront view we've had!


----------



## RC51Tofuman (Nov 11, 2021)

We have an owner update scheduled Sunday.
Not quite sure if we went to go

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Nov 11, 2021)

RC51Tofuman said:


> We have an owner update scheduled Sunday.
> Not quite sure if we went to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk



If you say "not quite sure if we want to go" then you don't want to go!!


----------



## tstiv1996 (Dec 23, 2021)

Does anyone know if you can get a TV at KORV N/S Cabanas?? Thanks!!


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Dec 23, 2021)

tstiv1996 said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a TV at KORV N/S Cabanas?? Thanks!!


Thankfully no! (at least not when we were there in July)


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 23, 2021)

PamMo said:


> Wow!!! That is an oceanview unit??? It's gorgeous!!!! Looks as good as any oceanfront view we've had!


It's an OF unit; all of the 3bd units at Nanea are OF.


----------

